# Shed Hunting Chopper



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

http://m.sltrib.com/sltrib/mobile3/57785405-219/amp-search-helicopter-utah.html.csp

It was recently discussed that there were rumors people were using helicopters to find sheds. Some responses stated it would be too expensive. Looks like not only are they being used, but a tragic accident was involved as well.

Prayers to the families.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadly its happening more frequently. How do you figure animals react to a chopper flying up and down every canyon?


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

......to find a deer antler???? I don't get it.-------SS


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

First off, it's sad for the families, and I wish them the best going forward.

BUT, this is getting ridiculous!!!! first we have people chasing animals on atv's, and now people are out in helicopters??? Next we'll have drones hovering all over the range. Or maybe someone will hack into the military computers and use the satellite imagery to find them. 
Hell, maybe we should tranquilize the deer in July (because then you will know which ones you want to follow) and insert a gps tracker so we can walk in and pick up the sheds as before they get dirty.

I'm all for guys picking up sheds as they are found, but come on guys this is crazy! 
I can see season restrictions coming up, followed by licenses. We'll have major campouts for opening day of shed season, like they do in Montana.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is too bad for the families to loose someone, even this way.

With the cost of a helicopter running from $300+ a hour to operate they would have to find a lot of sheds and the majority of the would need to still be brown or trophy material to even think of breaking even. From what the article said they were flying in Range Creek which I believe is locked up until hunting seasons if they even allow hunters into the canyon anymore. I wonder how they planned on getting the antlers out unless they planned on landing in a restricted area. But I am just guessing here.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I take back my judgement because this is still America and thankfully we are still able to pursue our passions. I wouldn't want to deny anyone that. My condolences to the grieving families affected by this accident.------SS


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Sad news. Condolences to the families.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a sobering story. This reminds me of driving a car through the canyons with my wife. I get pretty distracted looking for animals while driving and she makes sure to re-focus my attention. I can only imagine how difficult it must be to operate a helicopter while searching for antlers. These two men may have run into an issue by combining 2 of their favorite past times. 

I have learned to pull over on the side of the road when I want to glass for animals and she has learned to patiently wait while I scan the hillside which I believe is a great compromise. Unfortunately in a helicopter I do not believe that there is a convenient way to just pull over. According to the comments on the article it appears that both men were excellent pilots and extremely competent in a helicopter. On foot I have been known to over commit myself to my adventures and luckily I have made it home in one piece. Whether it be hunting, scouting or shed hunting this humbling experience brings the reality of how getting ahead can sometimes get you in over your head. I am grateful for the article and hope to play it safe from the example of these 2 men.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thoughts and prayers to the familys, what a tragic deal. :-(


to each their own in any activity, but a heli?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> *This is a sobering story.* This reminds me of driving a car through the canyons with my wife. I get pretty distracted looking for animals while driving and she makes sure to re-focus my attention. I can only imagine how difficult it must be to operate a helicopter while searching for antlers. These two men may have run into an issue by combining 2 of their favorite past times.
> 
> I have learned to pull over on the side of the road when I want to glass for animals and she has learned to patiently wait while I scan the hillside which I believe is a great compromise. Unfortunately in a helicopter I do not believe that there is a convenient way to just pull over. According to the comments on the article it appears that both men were excellent pilots and extremely competent in a helicopter. On foot I have been known to over commit myself to my adventures and luckily I have made it home in one piece. Whether it be hunting, scouting or shed hunting this humbling experience brings the reality of how getting ahead can sometimes get you in over your head. I am grateful for the article and hope to play it safe from the example of these 2 men.


Seeing the next tomorrow is a guarantee to nobody.

"Carpe diem"


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

What a sad deal. I've met Robin. You'd have a hard time finding a nicer guy. I also know he was one of the safest pilots around. I would be willing to bet it was some kind of mechanical failure. I would have a hard time believing that any kind of pilot error was involved. Looking for sheds would be a cake walk, compared to what this guy did for a living. I hope this serves as a reminder that any one of us can be here today, gone tomorrow. Focus on what's important, and come home at the end of the day. My prayers go out to their families.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Two men died doing what they loved,may they rest in peace.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> Two men died doing what they loved,may they rest in peace.


ya im sure they loved those last few seconds of extreme panic as the helicopter was going down... who doesnt love falling out of the sky and crashing??

seriously, no one dies doing what they love. unless its sleeping... and how lucky those people really are.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow Shaun, you are a soulless piece of work.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

horn hunter said:


> ya im sure they loved those last few seconds of extreme panic as the helicopter was going down... who doesnt love falling out of the sky and crashing??
> 
> seriously, no one dies doing what they love. unless its sleeping... and how lucky those people really are.


 Hope your day gets a little better.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> ya im sure they loved those last few seconds of extreme panic as the helicopter was going down... who doesnt love falling out of the sky and crashing??
> 
> seriously, no one dies doing what they love. unless its sleeping... and how lucky those people really are.


noted: so when another tragic accident happens (say when/maybe someone is bucked off their AB while chasing waterfowl or fish, and then crushed by the same Boat) this individual didnt die while doing something they loved? BS

speaking of bed, i for one could hope to die in my bed, BUT NOT while sleeping! _(O)_-()/-


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

horn hunter said:


> seriously, no one dies doing what they love. unless its sleeping... and how lucky those people really are.


You have no clue..... heartless to say the least!!

A sad deal all they way around I hope the families affected can get through this hard time.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> ya im sure they loved those last few seconds of extreme panic as the helicopter was going down... who doesnt love falling out of the sky and crashing??
> 
> seriously, no one dies doing what they love. unless its sleeping... and how lucky those people really are.


One of my best hunting buddies was hunting with a friend and briefly scouted one ridge ahead. Upon his return he found his friend sitting up right on a rock with rifle in hand eyes wide open. He had passed away overlooking the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness Area from heart failure. I can think of no better way to go when it is time to go. I don't see this situation as anything different. They were doing what they love.

When I think about all of the preferred methods for my wife to collect on my life insurance. I am perfectly fine with any of the above scenarios. My only request is that you take your time before coming to retrieve ugly corps. Who knows, if I am lucky maybe the coyotes will do it for you.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

polarbear said:


> What a sad deal. I've met Robin. You'd have a hard time finding a nicer guy. I also know he was one of the safest pilots around.


Definitely a sad deal&#8230;.you guys who want all the coyotes dead to save the mule deer should also be sad--these guys flew the government trappers to kill coyotes.

That chopper was pretty old&#8230;could very well have been some kind of mechanical failure.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> ya im sure they loved those last few seconds of extreme panic as the helicopter was going down... who doesnt love falling out of the sky and crashing??
> 
> seriously, no one dies doing what they love. unless its sleeping... and how lucky those people really are.


I don't know you and I am personally glad I don't. I died 6 years ago and was dead for 9 minutes before being resuscitated by my daughter. Unfortunately for crass people, death is a way to insult someone. For classy people, it's a time to offer condolences and prayers. We know what group you fall into. There are very few people I wouldn't offer condolences for on their passing. I for one am glad that I was brought back to live another few years.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Definitely a sad deal&#8230;.you guys who want all the coyotes dead to save the mule deer should also be sad--these guys flew the government trappers to kill coyotes.
> 
> That chopper was pretty old&#8230;could very well have been some kind of mechanical failure.


The loss of the 2 men is probably greater than the death of all the coyotes in the State. As a matter of fact I am willing to donate several of my antlers to help their families. Maybe we can contact a Shed buyer to collect sheds for donations on their behalf. Anyone else willing to part with some Selenium?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> One of my best hunting buddies was hunting with a friend and briefly scouted one ridge ahead. Upon his return he found his friend sitting up right on a rock with rifle in hand eyes wide open. He had passed away overlooking the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness Area from heart failure. I can think of no better way to go when it is time to go. I don't see this situation as anything different. They were doing what they love.
> 
> When I think about all of the preferred methods for my wife to collect on my life insurance. I am perfectly fine with any of the above scenarios. My only request is that you take your time before coming to retrieve ugly corps. Who knows, if I am lucky maybe the coyotes will do it for you.


My dad was fishing with a good friend once at a Utah reservoir when the friend keeled over dead. He said it was a royal pain in the ass, calling the cops, recovery... then returning to his house to tell his wife. Said its a pretty traumatic deal, more than one would think.

My dad commented he was a little upset the guy never did share his secret pogie bait recipe before his death (they did keep the remainder of his final batch as he figured the widow wouldn't need it, it was amazing stuff :mrgreen.

-DallanC


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> I don't know you and I am personally glad I don't. I died 6 years ago and was dead for 9 minutes before being resuscitated by my daughter. Unfortunately for crass people, death is a way to insult someone. For classy people, it's a time to offer condolences and prayers. We know what group you fall into. There are very few people I wouldn't offer condolences for on their passing. I for one am glad that I was brought back to live another few years.


I wasn't insulting anyone? I never said they had it comin or anything like that. I simply stated no one can die doin what they love! Just my point of view, wrong or not, that's how I see it. Guess some people are allowed to express their opinions while others aren't. That statement really bothers me. Just thinkin out loud... But alrighty. Guess I'm a heartless *******. Works for me.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

DallanC said:


> My dad was fishing with a good friend once at a Utah reservoir when the friend keeled over dead. He said it was a royal pain in the ass, calling the cops, recovery... then returning to his house to tell his wife. Said its a pretty traumatic deal, more than one would think.
> 
> My dad commented he was a little upset the guy never did share his secret pogie bait recipe before his death (they did keep the remainder of his final batch as he figured the widow wouldn't need it, it was amazing stuff :mrgreen.
> 
> -DallanC


 Last month I lost my brother in an avalanche... To say he died doing what he loved was an understatement. He loved snowmobiling as much as I love to hunt ducks!! I was the only one with him.. I chased him up the hill side and noticed the snow break. One of the hardest things I have ever faced. To search for him and only to find him to late. Lots of "ifs" and regrets left up on that mountain. Even harder to come back and tell family that He had passed. The worst feeling in the world. But he died doing what he truly loved to do.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> I wasn't insulting anyone? I never said they had it comin or anything like that. I simply stated no one can die doin what they love! Just my point of view, wrong or not, that's how I see it. Guess some people are allowed to express their opinions while others aren't. That statement really bothers me. Just thinkin out loud... But alrighty. Guess I'm a heartless *******. Works for me.


As long as you know. We sure do.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:?

I'm not even gonna say it...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Last month I lost my brother in an avalanche... To say he died doing what he loved was an understatement. He loved snowmobiling as much as I love to hunt ducks!! I was the only one with him.. I chased him up the hill side and noticed the snow break. One of the hardest things I have ever faced. To search for him and only to find him to late. Lots of "ifs" and regrets left up on that mountain. Even harder to come back and tell family that He had passed. The worst feeling in the world. But he died doing what he truly loved to do.


God bless you and your my friend, i cant imagine a more hellish ordeal for one to go through than something like that. Anytime you need to talk, you have my number. ..._a-n-y-t-i-m-e_...


----------

